# Funny sleeping poodles :)



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Funny sleeping poodles 

I did a search but couldnt find a thread like this so...
I'm sure your poodles sleep in funny positions too, post their funny pictures here hehehehe 
On this one Lou is really sleeping!! LOL how is that even possible to sleep on the back of the couch? Is she part cat? It does look comfy! lol Apollo is sleeping too in the backgroud 








This one is when she was a little puppy, holding on to the chair 








Sleeping on my arm, My hands got tingly from not moving, so I wouldnt wake her up 








Too bright in here! 








Another little puppy one, she is holding me while she sleeps.... Aw








I need to get a few if Apollo sleeping, but he sleeps pretty normal hehehe so far....








But he is TRYING to learn how to sleep on the back of the couch like his sister 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

such a great group of photos. thank you. i always say that no matter what, my dog makes me smile every day. i see yours do the same for you!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

patk said:


> such a great group of photos. thank you. i always say that no matter what, my dog makes me smile every day. i see yours do the same for you!


I'm so glad you enjoyed it! 
Yes my babies make me smile every single day for sure!! 
Wonderful poodles in our lives, aren't we all so lucky 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Really cute photos of Lou and Apollo sleeping! Thanks for sharing.


----------

